# blue spot coccina



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

Has anyone on here kept this kind of betta before? I have had mine a few weeks now and it is finally becoming less shy  such a sweet, delicate species


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

well i have three bettas, but they are just regular bettas. It's crazy how many variations there are.


----------



## Angelinawad (Mar 23, 2014)

I know! I love them. Our vendor always had these and I was curious and got one and its been fun seeing him come around  next time I stock a smallish tank I will get a few as they can co-exist okay, and put probably ember tetras with them


----------

